# Engine Find (Once in a lifetime???)



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok, if you remember from my previous X-4???? Engine question, I discovered that my engine was a 73 motor with 72-72 heads on it. Now things are really looking up. We know that the intake manifold was replaced with an Edlebrock "Performance Pontiac" Intake. The EGR vale section was capped off. I removed the valve covers to find a surprise. The engine was equipped with double valve springs and rails for the pushrods to hold them in place so they do not move around. Quite a beefy setup. The carburator is a Holley 600 Dual Feed Carburator Model # 4160. The fuel pump looks like an aftermarket fuel pump with 4 ports (1 plugged, one coming in from the tank, one return going back to the tank, and one going to the motor). I found the 400 stamped in the side of the block as well. We removed the spark plugs to find them with alot of black carbon with tells me there might be to much furl getting burned up in the motor.

I talked to the 2nd previous owners (ex-wife) who told me she remembers flooring the car and the backend would "wave back and forth" and said they needed wider tires in the rear. Originally, this motor was a 2 bbl engine setup rated at 160 HP. I am guess this motor must've been built up by someone professional. I am guessing the cam has been replaced with something more performance and the timing chain has been rplaced with a gear setup. Anyone with some serious engine experiance, give me your input on what you think I might be cranking out as well as other information on what to look for. I will put some more posting and picture on here soon. 

Lucas:shutme


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Push rod guide plates were original to the GTO. They all had them. It's impossable to say what the motor is pushing without knowing compression, displacment, rocker arm ratio and cam specs without putting it on a dyno.


----------



## Lukeduk1980 (Jun 22, 2009)

Luckily we have a shop just 2 blockd from our house with a dyno. As soon as I get her up and running, guess where I'm going!

Lucas


----------

